# Frozen Embryos



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Just wondering if anybody can answer a question i have?!

I have just had my baby boy 5 weeks ago   and we have 5 little frosties waiting for us.

Does anyone know how long you have to wait between having a baby and a frozen embryo cycle

Thankyou

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi   


Congrats on the birth of your baby boy   


I'm not sure there is a specific time limit for those circumstances, I guess it depends on you and your partner!  If you want a very close age gap between your children then i can't see why you shouldnt be able to cycle.  You may have to wait for a normal period after giving birth, but not sure - a quick call to your clinic should be able to help.


Good luck


Tracy 
x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mrs KS,

You have a 5 week old and you are thinking about those frosties!  You must be superwoman 

I agree with MissTC, perhaps give your clinic a call and ask them.  I am sure that you would want your uterus and everything to get back to normal first, so that you can feel confident that your body is 100 % ready for another pregnancy.

For me personally after waiting so long for my son I really wanted to enjoy him first and although I was alot older then you when I had him (36 yrs old).  I still waited until he was sleeping through, teethed, weaned and a lot more independent.  Being heavily pregnant and going  through all those stages would have been my worst nightmare! Lol.  

As we have unexplained I went back on the pill and then came of it when he was one.  We tried naturally for 6 months and then used our frosties.

Age gaps don't really mean anything or bother me at all, there are 4 years between me and my sister and we are so close and there are 2 years between DH and his brother and they talk and see each other once a year!   

Good luck with your frosties.

Stacey
x


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for replying ladies...I'm not planning on FET until the end of the year, or maybe in about 9 mths time, was just curiosity really!


xx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello, it totally depends if you are breast feeding to as you have to wait 3 months after that til you can do any fertility treatment. I decided to feed my son til1 then tried again, I was lucky it worked again but sadly miscarried  my second baby was due on my sons birthday which would of been lovely  **** luck when you decide to go ahead with your fet and congrats on your ds  xx


----------



## Mrs KS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi cohensmummy!

sorry ive only just seen your reply! 
Thanks very much for your help.

xxx


----------

